# corydora habrosus versus pygmaeus



## fishyspots (Sep 29, 2011)

I have small schools of both in my planted tanks. All the pygmies are indeed very shy, even in larger groups. They are about 1" fully grown. The habrosus are a bit larger but MUCH more active and outgoing for me. Both are kept in similar water (and it's pretty hard with pH over 8 in most of my tanks). Both scavenge well and will eat about anything that hits the bottom. Both have been very hardy fish for me as well. If I buy more, it will be the habrosus, though, because I enjoy their antics and the fact I actually get to see them!


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Sounds like hasbrosus for me then. Will a mixture of both school together?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I never have shyness issues with my pygmys. They're always doing something. Scavenging, group lounging, schooling, schooling with my espei rasboras, etc. Pick whichever you like. They'll likely school together as well.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

To really see them exhibiting good behaviors, you need a decent sized group. I prefer them in groups of ten or more at which time both species will use all levels of teh tank. Insmaller groups, they tend to be much more shy. Gotta remember, they are small, so low man on the totem pole. The more the merrier with little fish.


----------



## TWINSCREWED (Nov 21, 2011)

Love my Habrosus, very playful and out in front. However, they are the largest fish in the tank so that may have something to do with it, too.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I have 300 habrosus coming in this weekend, THAT is a sight to see! I will have to see if I can get a video for you guys.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Also, if you want a cory-like fish that is just slightly larger than those dwarf species, consider aspidoras.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> I have 300 habrosus coming in this weekend, THAT is a sight to see! I will have to see if I can get a video for you guys.


That would be SO cool if you could get a video! :bounce: I've been wondering the same thing that was asked above. A video would probably capture a lot of the personality that is hard to put into words.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> To really see them exhibiting good behaviors, you need a decent sized group. I prefer them in groups of ten or more at which time both species will use all levels of teh tank. Insmaller groups, they tend to be much more shy. _*Gotta remember, they are small, so low man on the totem pole. The more the merrier with little fish.*_


Except with female apistos!!

Pygmy cories sometimes swim off into the water column. Looks interesting; a lot of little catfish swimming like tetras or some such. Habrosus don't do that. They stay on the substrate.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> I have 300 habrosus coming in this weekend, THAT is a sight to see! I will have to see if I can get a video for you guys.



Please do! That is a must see.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Habrosus absolutely inhabit midwater, similar to the pygmaeus, they just need a good group. When in large groups as I get them in, they school like tetras.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

All those habrosus. O_O That must be an absolutely adorable sight. So many whiskers!


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, I have a 5.5 gallon. I am really stuck on which to get!  habrosus is bigger, but .50 cheaper ($2.50) so price doesn't really matter much. I'm rescaping soon with potting soil and a black sand cap, microsword carpet and othe plants, and azoo palm filter. Temperature is 80 F and I apparently have very soft water (from the Catskills to Manhattan). It is all cycled by the way. No ferts or CO2, 14 watt fluorescent desk lamp, yellow. Which would do best and how many? Which is easier to breed in these conditions?


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I wouldn't put them in a 5.5G... shrimp are better bottom feeders for a tank that size... these corys are pretty active so they need swimming space, and they like to be in big groups: two things that a 5.5G tank can't provide for them.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I have all three (habrosus, hastatus, and pigmeus)
Habrosus get just slightly longer then the other two, but about 2x the thickness. Habrosus also have 'blunt' noses, while the other 2 have more pointy ones. I feel that habrosus are more outgoing then others, but that might be because they are in the largest group (15).

If you want either one to school and be in the open, a decent sized group (10++) is basically a must.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Everyone says that pygmaesus is really shy even with large numbers. I did get 3 hasbrosus to start and they are very outgoing so far. I really enjoy them and hope to get more.

Does anyone keep all 3 species together? I wonder if hasbrosus would make pygmaesus more outgoing or do they school separately?


----------



## KookScape (Oct 31, 2011)

I just purchased 30 corydora habrosus and they are very interesting to watch. However, I do not believe that I have ever seen them swim (or school) in the water colmn. 95% of the time they are just chillin' somewhere on the bottom.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

atom said:


> Everyone says that pygmaesus is really shy even with large numbers. I did get 3 hasbrosus to start and they are very outgoing so far. I really enjoy them and hope to get more.
> 
> Does anyone keep all 3 species together? I wonder if hasbrosus would make pygmaesus more outgoing or do they school separately?


I had all 3 together for a while (now in diff tanks). Hastatus and pigmeus school together, never saw habrosus 'school' with others but they do co-exist just fine.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

So I got my 3 habrosus! I have 3 more on the way. They're very outgoing and silly. One sat on a little leaf and fell off backwards because he was too big for it. XP So silly. They have cute faces. Sometimes I see them all sitting in a row or a line.


----------

